# Spreading the Love



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I just thought I would spread a little love around. Alot of us clomid chicks and honourary members are having a bit of a rough time at the mo. so here are some hugs and kisses for us all


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Great idea !!  

                                                                             

Take care
Natasha xxxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

from someone who is feeling a bit     and     today....to all you girls who know and understand just why!!!

                              

                                                 

                 
                 


lol

S
xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yep, me too


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

And from me...........

               

             

             

                     

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

and me


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

^bump^ I think we need it!!!!!!!!!![br]: 23/08/06, 12:08well that didnt work did it!!


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

sally did you mean


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

i think we all need a little xxxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)




----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I thought we might need a little loving!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Too right!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)




----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Sending you lovely clomid chicks a little.....




































http://a few.....

[img]http://www.smileypad.com/v224/Personal/In-Lurve.gif[/img
[img]http://www.smileypad.com/v224/Personal/In-Lurve.gif

































Some.......










































And just to be different, a few.....


















































S
xx


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Me Too Me Too


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

clomid girls


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Yeh we can do it ladies


----------

